# Dodo Juice Lime Prime & Meguires Swirl-X



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi all,

Just wondering if the titled products will be suitable to use on Ultimate Silver R35 paint or are the micro-abrasives too harsh for the soft paint?

Cheers,

Daz


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

How bad is the paint? 

Dodo juice lime prime is a great paint cleaner but does have a slight amount of abbresive in, it will be fine on the paint and will make a nice base for wax. 

How are you applying it? 

Chris


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks mate.

The paint is fine generally, it's just that, even though I used the correct double-bucket with a wollen mit technique that I have used for ages with no issues, it looks as though a small particle caused a scratch in the paint on the boot over the weekend so I'm looking to just fix that up.

I was advised that either of these products may work but when looking at the Dodo Juice I noticed it said that the micro-abrasives may be harsh for some soft paint ...

I would be applying it by hand ...

Would I be better off getting a professional detailer looking at it (I'm in Beds so quite away from you & Paul )

Cheers,

Daz


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

If your applying it by hand it may take a while to remove it. Think a machine polisher would be better for you. I mainly use dodo juice products, if you think it's too heavy on cutting maybe take a look at Lime Prime lite, or Supernatural micro prime. Lite is better for soft paint, where as micro prime is more a polish


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

(Maybe post up a picture if you can) that way the detailing guys can advise the best method...


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

LP should be fine by hand.

If you want a less abrasive product get lime prime lite. 

Never used swirl-x so can't comment


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks guys  I'll have a try and if I have no joy I'll post up a picture.


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Evo9lution said:


> Thanks guys  I'll have a try and if I have no joy I'll post up a picture.


And post up a pic if you do have joy also :smokin:


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

I have been looking into cleaning products lately and LP seems to be used a lot with good effect.

James


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

I just came across my old thread here as I'm looking through this section for recommendations on a rotary or orbital machine ...

As an update, I used Dodo Juice Lime Prime on this scratch, by hand, and while id did take some time, it sorted the issue completely. So, for anyone else with soft GTR paint who wants to get rid of scratches and doesn't mind elbow grease, this stuff works!


----------

